# POC Joint VPD 2.0 elbow armor



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

I own a lot of POC products, they have been great.

this one absolutely stinks

the problem is that when you tighten the elbow strap in the middle, the front becomes a scoop. There is no way to prevent this.

So if you wipe at high speed and slide, it scoops the stones and rocks between your pad and the arms, and just cuts your skin to pieces.

Took 2 downhill wipes with these pads, both times my arms below the elbow had looked like I was wearing nothing. Blood and cuts everywhere.

Worst product ever.


----------



## ToniZg (Sep 26, 2011)

Are you sure you dont have the wrong size?

How could the front part increase its radius size if you tighten the middle strap?


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

ToniZg said:


> Are you sure you dont have the wrong size?
> 
> How could the front part increase its radius size if you tighten the middle strap?


you not understanding

because there is no front strap

just one stupid strap in the middle

I have very large arms (especially relative to other mountain bikers) so the large size according to their web site was even too small for me, slightly

the problem is because there is nothing to hold the pad TIGHLTY against your arm at the top/front, when you wipe at high speed and start sliding, the pad obviously cannot stay flush against your arm, its the physics of poor design. there is nothing there to hold it tightly in place.

so like i said tons of stones and **** gets between your arm and the pad.

this product is utter garbage, they didnt test it in a real wipeout at all. probably some lab geek hit it with a hammer directly from top and decided it worked well.

reality is not a lot wipes are one impact direct wipeouts, most of mine have tons of sliding involved.


----------



## ToniZg (Sep 26, 2011)

But the old model didnt have front strap as well if I am not mistaken?

old model:
POC Joint VPD Elbow Pads 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

new model:
POC Joint VPD 2.0 Elbow Pads 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

I cannot comment on the old POC one I never owned it

but i can say that the FOX Launch Sport Elbow Pad which costs 1/4 the price of the POC VPD 2 works infinitely better for real wipeouts 

pissed off I spent 4x the money for a product that works 4x worse.


----------



## ToniZg (Sep 26, 2011)

Well Sport Elbow Pad is hard plastic if I am not mistaken, there are a lot of cheap(er) hard plastic guards out there (with some soft padding below plastic of course) , vpd is expensive 

As for the problem you are describing, write to poc, this wont help your already bought product, but maybe they improve on this in the future.


----------



## ToniZg (Sep 26, 2011)

If you dont mind me asking, what size do you have?

I would like to know some real measurements before ordering this online.

I had in mind getting these elbows + knee in vpd 2.0 (or long knee, not sure yet) for longer more xc oriented routes. 

For FR I use hard plastic armor.


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

i ordered large, and my arms are large

its just a bad design


----------



## nolan17 (Jun 9, 2009)

Myself and several of my friends have these and have had no issues with them. We all do not use the strap and that could be the reason why? I took a real good digger at Slickrock and am glad that they were on, they didn't slide off or move too much either. They seem to move around a little at first but once warm and sweaty they stick pretty well and that is why I do not use the strap. 

It's funny you don't like the elbow pads because the knee pads (2.0) are the worst fit for me and they got sent back. I do like the POC stuff overall and have a lot of their products just some stuff doesn't fit me as well as other brands.

-Nolan


----------



## ToniZg (Sep 26, 2011)

jasonjm said:


> i ordered large, and my arms are large
> 
> its just a bad design


Does the size corresponds to this guide?

Wheels size guide - POC Sports - POC Sports

Thanks



nolan17 said:


> It's funny you don't like the elbow pads because the knee pads (2.0) are the worst fit for me and they got sent back. I do like the POC stuff overall and have a lot of their products just some stuff doesn't fit me as well as other brands.
> 
> -Nolan


Whats wrong with the knee pads?

(I wanted to get these as well)

I did notice in the store looking at them, that vpd 2.0 seems somehow harder, like its more rigid, or maybe this was due to fabric holding it in place, not sure...


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

measured my forearm circ

its 13.1 inches

i have the knee down to ankle POC all in one VPD and I love the thing


this stupid VPD 2 elbow thing would work if there was a strap to lock the front in place where the thing sits on forearm


----------



## Mr_O (Apr 30, 2012)

If you can try before you buy, or buy from somwhere that has a decent return policy.

Fit is subjective and dependent on body type. I have the POC VP 2.0 knee guards (long) and love them. No issues what so ever, and have taken numerous falls.


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

Not subjective. The elbow is a flawed product. No ways it can stay in place on a high speed sliding wipe


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

Also you cannot test a real wipe until you have one. Had these vpd elbow for 2 month before I had 2 crashes both times shredding my right arm up to the elbow


----------



## Red Ant (Jun 4, 2012)

Jas, write to POC and explain your situation and dissatisfaction. I own the 2012 original vpd elbow pads (not 2.0) and this has a strap across the top. Very comfy too to the point I dont notice it (unlike the last pair of 661s).

Ask POC if you can change from the 2.0 to the original. The original is cheaper so if service is right, they should consider this.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

ToniZg said:


> But the old model didnt have front strap as well if I am not mistaken?


The old model had one strap at the top, then an elasticated rim around the bottom that was always 'tight' regardless of your arm position. It worked a lot better than it sounds, why they've ditched for the single middle strap on the 2.0 is beyond me.


----------



## ToniZg (Sep 26, 2011)

Somebody better write to poc then


----------



## Red Ant (Jun 4, 2012)

Fix the Spade said:


> The old model had one strap at the top, then an elasticated rim around the bottom that was always 'tight' regardless of your arm position. It worked a lot better than it sounds, why they've ditched for the single middle strap on the 2.0 is beyond me.


My mate has the POC 2.0 and from what I can tell comparing mine to his, though the 2.0 only has a middle strap, it feels more comfortable than my original POCs during general wear.

My POCs though are tighter around the bottom (forearm end) than the 2.0s so I guess less chance of debri sliding under during crash.


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

I have the POC VOD2.0 elbow, and have not had this issue, but i was able to try a few pair sets on at my LBS before i bought.

Personally i really wanted to get lizard skins but they just didnt fit right on me, If you do have large or out of proportion forearm to biceps you may need to stay with the classic hard plastic 2-3 cross strap design.


----------

